# San Juan Cat Ski April 1 - Openings



## canuckinco (Jun 18, 2008)

We have a couple seats on a cat, leaving Purgatory the morning of April 1 for the day. $250 for a great day of skiing with a great bunch of guys. We want to rent the whole cat, for obvious reasons. Let me know if you want to go.


----------



## eze420 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi-

This sounds like an awesome trip! Can you provide any additional information? Such as...what clothing do you think is appropriate? I have a full set of Gore-tex ski clothing...wondering if that will be enough? Or, should I bring my down clothing or maybe even my full ski suit?

Also...I have a pair of regular fat powder skis, but I also have a super fat pair! Let me know what you think. If you think the pow will be really deep, let me know I will bring my 185cm powder snowboard!

Thanks, EZE


----------

